# Hungry Bunnies



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 8, 2007)

So we have a post about begging for treats so here's a place for those pics of bunnies chowing down! (I'll add some later when i get my camera this weekend! I'll snap some at the show!)

So, BEGIN!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Becknutt (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Roxie (Nov 10, 2007)

Yummy Lettuce!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Henxy (Nov 16, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote: *


>


What a brilliant idea- putting food in a loo roll! My babies would love that! (Rushes off to find stuff to put in their cage...)


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 20, 2007)

Scone MacBunny's basically an appetite wrapped in fur, so it's not hard to get pictures of him eating:


----------



## myLoki (Nov 21, 2007)

Loki Bun













t. :biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 26, 2007)

_Yum yummy in our tummies_


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 26, 2007)

AWwwww!!! These's buns are sooo cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 27, 2007)

After cutting Elf's nails today, I let her choose her own raisins.

She really got "into" it 

hehe











Afterwards, she had to check out the forums, too.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pictures Elf Mommy!

Here's Wash


----------



## jessmc03 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Afterwards, she had to check out the forums, too.


i love it!! ha ha! inkelepht:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's Hazel munching her greens and flowers:





and White Chocolate attacking the raddishes:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 1, 2007)

i will post pictures if you tell me how  i am sorry i dont know how


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 1, 2007)

You have to go to a picture hosting site, such as photobucket or tinypic, upload the pictures, then resize them, then copy and paste the IMG link.

Heres more info:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11950&forum_id=47


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 4, 2007)

no work


----------



## bluedimplett (Dec 5, 2007)

His previous owner nerver gave my bun hay. So, this is his first hay meal  Poor little guy ate every last piece. Now he is spoiled with unlimited hay


----------



## gwhoosh (Dec 6, 2007)

Poor baby! How could he survive without any hay at all?? Hes a cutie pie


----------



## bluedimplett (Dec 6, 2007)

gwhoosh wrote:


> Poor baby! How could he survive without any hay at all?? Hes a cutie pie



Well, i'm not sure how he was doing before i got him. Certainly, he was VERY deprived which is why to this day he is still working on trusting me. Good news is that he has fatten up so much since then.


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 9, 2007)

some pics of my bunnies piggin' out


----------



## SDShorty (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## maisy126 (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't have a picture, but cute rabbits!!:bunny18





:great:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Here'sa new chowing down one of my two...Gosh I love these pics!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 21, 2007)

I've missed ALL of this thread I think! It must have been during the time we were sick cause I know I would have said how much I love elf's pics and all the others... shorty your bunny is gorgeous!

Rory is so sweet looking - it's no wonder you've fallen completely in love with him!

Wash is adorable with his wrinkled nose in the bowl of greens! :hearts:

Hazel is so pretty! I want her!

I could go on and on - these are great!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 6, 2008)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> _Yum yummy in our tummies_



Thumpers Mom: What kind of greens are those ^^?
And Hazel-Mom: what kind of flowers do you let Hazel & White Chocolate eat? I'd love to know!

Emily


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 6, 2008)

Im not hazel-mom but im pretty surethose are nastraniums (sp?) humans can eat them too and my bunz love em.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 10, 2008)

All of the photos are gorgeous! I must show them to my bunny-maybe that would inpire her to try eating some veg 

Jo


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks PepnFluff! So nastranium is a flower, right? Kool, I'll have to find some of that (after I read up more about it) for my bunz. I'm shure they'd love to try that! They're always wanting new veggies/flowers/fruits to try. 

Are they allowed to eat Rose petals? I saw a picture of a bunny eating a rose a few days ago and I thought "Oh my gawsh! Is that ok for them?" 

Emily


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 14, 2008)

They like Nasturtiums, there's also some Sweet Violet in that bowl, and yes, they eat Roses too. They eat the petals, leaves, and the rose-hips. Other favorites are Basil flowers, Clover flowers, Calendula, the flowers of Pineaple Sage (Hazel's current all-time favorite) and Licorice Mint, other kinds of Mints, and the flowers of other herbs, like Sage, marjoram, etc.
There are other flowers that i have seen listed on the safe plants lists, but these are the ones 
my buns have tried.


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Jan 24, 2008)

Sasuke stealing Zakura's treat.




And without her treat, Zakura is forced to eat grass instead:biggrin2:




And after some food she goes to get some water...only to find the bowl empty because she flopped it over two seconds ago. Couldn't quite help myself so I called the file "Why is the rum always gone?"  Despite their never having been any rum in the bowl. 




(Fine. I lied, those pics weren't taken on the same day)
In order to stay fit you'll need exersize and proper diet! Zakura handles both at the same time




In the hot summer months its always nice to cool down with some ice cream! (That's apples in a cup filled with ice water)




One of Zak's favourite treats is bananas. Here she shows of her killer rabbit instincts on one:shock:


----------



## Orchid (Mar 10, 2008)

Simon enjoying his spring mix.


----------



## momofmany (Mar 20, 2008)

Joya eating pellets on my son's lap,


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2008)

I finally have some pictures of my bunnies eating! Well, they were taken quite some time ago, but oh well: 




Bruce chomping away at his hay  




Gobbling up some pellets off the ground (when we first got him  ) 




Savvy, eating her pellets at Spring Youth Fair last May




My friend's lionhead, Simba. Eating his pellets at TCF last August


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is a picture I got today of my boy chowing down on his supper! This meal includes some oats (or corn...?) pellets, and grass. All in the same bowl.  Tonight, they'll all get carrots, so I'll take a VIDEO of them chowing down on their "dessert".


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

Bella


----------



## WeLuffOurHeffalump (Jul 8, 2008)

Heffalump enjoying a snack ^_^


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 16, 2008)

ZakuraRabbit, I like your idea of bunny "ice cream"! I'll have to try making that tomorrow for my bunners. I Bet it would be awesome to put some delicious treats inthe water and then freeze it. The bunnies would have a blast trying to get to it!  Licking the water would help to keep them dehydrated and cool....

If only pellets didn't expand when wet onder:- Bruce would have a hay-day with a frozen pellet block!


----------



## BethM (Aug 5, 2008)

Nick and Amelia ready for salad:








Here's a scary close-up of Nick:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno how I missed this thread! I've been hogging some very cute pics of the girls having breakfast on Sunday morning... Sorry!







I'm the most proud of this pic as it shows the friends that Snowy and Mouse have become:





















And lastly:






By the way, Barney did eat, he just ran away and looked stroppy when I got the camera out lol! They usually all sit round and eat together, the 4 of them :biggrin2: SO proud of my bonding achievements lol!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 9, 2008)

Awww look at those babies having breakfuss! Chalk's little mouth :hearts:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 1, 2008)

Mouse, those pictures are adorable! lol. 

Here's a recent pictures I got of Bruce eating! He's so easy to get pictures of while eating, because it's the thing he loves to do! Lol. 




Yummy hay! 




He loves eating the grass in his ex. pen too! lol. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2008)

These are from a couple months ago, but I just had to share: 


























Some newer ones: 











As you can tell, that's all Bruce, lol. He's the biggest eater in my rabbitry 

Emily


----------

